# Loose Tooth?



## thyme (May 25, 2009)

First, I apologize for the length. Second, I thank you for taking the time to read it.

Alright, so, this evening I was passing out nightly snacks of carrots, lettuce, and grapes to the girls and boy. I finished with the girls and opened up my guy's (Alistair's) cage. After giving him a few pieces of lettuce and carrot I noticed while he was sniffing my hand a strange scraping of his teeth. Now, I've felt their teeth before when they so chose to glide their heads across my skin and lightly touch me, but this was at a greater distance than previously and it felt like it was moving slightly. Sure enough, when I picked him up to investigate further, one of his upper teeth was protruding a fair distance from his mouth. It seemed oddly cartoonish. When I prodded it gently, it moved about quite a bit. 
Strangely, he didn't seem too bothered by it, no squeaking at all, no appearance of pain; only squirming to get loose because he didn't like me opening his mouth. The most he did was to lick at the tooth a bit after I touched it, and brux for a short while. I have given him a half grape, squished, and made up a mixture of oatmeal, lab block mush, a dash of cinnamon, and a drop of honey. He devoured the grape (I never knew grape skins were so convincing as splattered blood and organs) ate a bit of the oatmeal (then promptly knocked the plate off the shelf onto a hammock). He has since eaten some more. He is acting otherwise goofy as is normal for him, and getting up to usual naughtiness (he just tried to squeeze under the shelf liners).
Now he's sleeping in his tube hammock.

So does anyone know what's up with my boy? Could it be mallocussion(sp) perhaps? Oh yes, I forgot to include he's about four months old.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

It could be injury or regular tooth damage that is effecting that one tooth. If you are lucky, the root of the tooth is still intact and when this tooth falls out (or is removed, see below) it could regrow.

OR if it doesn't regrow you have the potential for a malocclused set of chompers - it is likely that one of the bottom teeth will have to be trimmed regularily to stop it from overgrowing. This may also have to be done while waiting for tooth regrowth - if that is going to happen.

I would take him to the vets and get that tooth looked at, see if they're happy to leave it for nature to take it's course or whether they want to remove it. The top incisors extend deep into the skull so it will depend on how much of the tooth is damaged as to how easy it will be to remove. Clarify with the vets what you should do (incl payment information) should the bottom ones start overgrowing


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x] (Feb 7, 2008)

One of my boys did injure his teeth like this during a seizure (he has epilepsy)
http://i849.photobucket.com/albums/ab54/rachaelandrats/Rat Health/030-2.jpg
Looks like that?

Rushed him to the e-vet and he got baytril and metacam for pain and anti inflammatory (he was also very swollen). His mouth got X-Ray'd and checked by more than one vet and we were told just to give the jaw time to heal up basically and keep him on the course of Metacam he has been on for pain.

He got his teeth burred on Tuesday morning, but sadly he has a growth in his abdomen so it's just a matter of time - and it's massive already.

As for the jaw the teeth will probably need burred/clipped but if like my boy probably not removed but see how it goes and make sure he's on pain meds.


----------



## thyme (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for the answers!

Well, his tooth fell out today. I have no idea where it might be in his cage, but he won't eat it or anything I think. =/
Still no pain or discomfort on the area. Everything looks normal from what I can see of his gums, however, one of the bottom incisors looks to be longer than the other, so I guess it's already growing. Should I feed him his usual blocks, or continue with the oatmeal mix? Is he okay to eat any hard foods?

I'm going to give the vet a call tomorrow and see when we can get him looked at. 

Again, thanks a bunch for answering.


----------

